# Poente - 9 songs for the classical guitar



## edubaltarsoares (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,

my name is Eduardo Soares, I'm a classical guitarrista from Portugal.

Hope you enjoy my álbum:

https://ebaltarsoares.bandcamp.com/releases

thank you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome on TC and thank you for your musical introduction wich is varied and entertaining.I hope you like it here.


----------



## edubaltarsoares (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you Traverso! hope to spend some good time here!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome on Talk Classical, have a nice time amongst us all. 
Good music by the way.


----------



## edubaltarsoares (Oct 24, 2016)

thanks for listening! have a good day!


----------

